# مهندس ليبي يبتكر هيكل سيارة يحمي من الحوادث



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (5 مايو 2008)

30/04/200
طرابلس: تمكن مهندس ليبي من اختراع هيكل سيارة قادر على امتصاص صدمات الحوادث في أول ابتكار من نوعه على المستوى العالمي.
وأشار المهندس الليبي محمد الفيتوري إلى أنه حصل على الميدالية الفضية في معرض جنيف الدولي للاختراعات بسويسرا بداية الشهر الجاري من بين 700 مخترع شاركوا عن 46 دولة.
وأوضح محمد أن الاختراع يهدف إلى التقليل من حجم الخسائر في الأرواح الناتجة عن حوادث الطرق جراء السرعة المفرطة وقد حقق نسبة نجاح تقدر بنحو 90 % في المجال النظري ونسبة 85% في التجريبي.
ويقسم الهيكل إلى ثلاثة أجزاء الأمامي يحتوي على المحرك والأوسط يحتوي على مقصورة الركاب والجزء الخلفي يشمل خزان الوقود وبقية أجزاء السيارة وعند وقوع الحادث يوجد حساس في مقدمة السيارة يقوم بفتح منظومة خاصة حين تبلغ قوة الصدمة 100 طن بحيث ينزلق الجزء الأوسط على الأمامي، وبالتالي يمتص الصدمة حينها تعود السيارة إلى وضعها الطبيعي.
كما يشمل الهيكل نابضين في أسفل هيكل السيارة يساعد بقية الأجزاء في امتصاص الصدمة القوية بينما لم يتوصل الاختراع إلى تفادي الخسائر جراء الصدمات الجانبية في السيارة، طبقاً لما ورد "بالوكالة العربية السورية".
وأكد المخترع المهندس الفيتوري أن أغلب المشاكل في الحوادث ناتجة عن قوة الصدمة وبامتصاصها نتفادى الخسائر المادية في السيارات والأرواح، مشيرا إلي أن أربع شركات عالمية في صناعة السيارات تدرس اختراعه حالياً بعد مشاركته في معرض جنيف.

المصدر: http://muhandes.net/All/complement/NewsEng.aspx?numID=524


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## solom (17 مايو 2008)

خبر جميل جدا شكر لتمرريرك الخبر


----------



## abdullatif004 (17 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
خبر يعيد الينا الماضى التليد لعظمة الاسلام والمسلمين الذين اناروا للعالم دروب العلم والمعرفة لنشر السلام


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (15 يونيو 2008)

سلام 


حقيقتا فشي حلوو .... بس اعتقد هاي بحوث قديمة من شركة بي ام مسبقاااا لان اني قاري هيج شي سابقا 

بس عموما فشي حلوو


شكرااا


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (22 يونيو 2008)

first thank you for the subject ..its really good ..
i hope its csn reduce number of people who dieying every day in road accidents


----------

